

Java 8 Stream Performance, compared to for loops with backing arrays and lists - javinpaul
http://blog.codefx.org/java/stream-performance/

======
venomsnake
The way I see it - it is just the JIT compiler needs more work. My guess is
that in java 9 the advantage will be nonexistent.

